# instructor's resume



## geocad (Jul 25, 2007)

Without sounding like an ***, what is the recommended way to inquire about a potential instructor's credentials?  My instructor mentioned he's been teaching Judo for over 20 years.  I'm curious to know about his previous training, awards, and his national/international status, if any.

Anybody out here have any info about the ONLY judo instructor in Flagstaff (Northern Arizona University Judo Club)?  His name is James but he goes by JD.  I'm not sure of his last name (yet).  Nice guy too.

Thanks.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jul 25, 2007)

Why not just ask him?  Legitimate martial arts love to share their experiences and it should be easily verifiable.  BS artists tend to have nameless instructors who come and go like the wind and can never be traced.


----------



## bignick (Jul 25, 2007)

My judo/jujutsu instructor has an actual resume typed up with dates/locations and instructor's he's trained with for people that want that information.  He also has photocopies of his certificates too.  

Mostly because he used to be brought in for a lot of different seminars and they always wanted that type of information. 

Regardless, just be polite and let him know that you are genuinely curious about his experience.  It's always enthralling to hear the old timer's stories.


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> Without sounding like an ***, what is the recommended way to inquire about a potential instructor's credentials? My instructor mentioned he's been teaching Judo for over 20 years. I'm curious to know about his previous training, awards, and his national/international status, if any.
> 
> Anybody out here have any info about the ONLY judo instructor in Flagstaff (Northern Arizona University Judo Club)? His name is James but he goes by JD. I'm not sure of his last name (yet). Nice guy too.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Mark's right, ask him. The other thing is there are not too many BS instructors in judo. The instructors ability to teach is demonstrated on the mat each class. Are bodies flying through the air? Are submissions working? Are you improving?

As far as awards and international status, they don't exist all that much in judo either. You can enter and win a tournament or get certified to teach kata or be a certifed coach through various programs. We don't do the soke thing or the master thing in judo.

Peace

Dennis


----------

